# Oh dear...



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello all

Oh dear, this has been a confusing couple of days ... 

To cut a long story short Marcus and I are having second thoughts about whether to go ahead with a Cavapoo – we’re not normally this indecisive, I promise! We’re just wanting to make the right decision. 

So… we have started the search for:

-	A hobby breeder
-	Working Cocker mum x PRA tested Poodle
-	Fantastic temperaments of Mum and Dad
-	No further North than York
-	Ready in Feb or March
-	Preferably apricot or brown

We have found a couple but was wondering if anyone on here fits the above description? 

Thank you for your patience!

Turi x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Oh Turi I though you were all sorted and had decided on your cavapoo?!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh no, what made you change your mind???
I am no good at helping search as I am too far away


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Would one of JD's future litters fit the bill as you have specified a working cocker mum? All us owners can recommend ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Turi .. you are allowed to change your mind .... 

I wish you luck in your search ... it will be a tough search ... stick with it though ... you have time on your side  

I recommend people contacting me ... to make a Wish List as it helped me in my most recent puppy search ....

We are here to help you if you need it xxx


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL rather change your mind now than after you have a puppy all lined up. JD's sounds like a good idea to me or at least for a look (or have you already been? i cant remember) i know alot of people dont thing much of preloved.com but it might be worth a look and a few phone calls, i found wispa on there so its not all bad. good luckx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Victoria, what a surprise! Would love to know what swayed you? Did Marcus win you over in the end? 

Good luck with the search, I'm sure you'll find your ideal puppy and of course we'll all be waiting with baited breath to see who you finally choose! 

If I can help in any way just shout.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww it's nice to see we might still have another cockapoo owner on ILMC, what brought on the change? I'm afraid I can't give advice on working cockers as mine are both show line  But good luck!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am always shocked when I look at preloved ... no I wouldn't use that .. stick with Breeders Online and Epupz ...


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats a shame.the cavapoo from the previous litter was gorgeous!! There are only a small amount of hobby breeders on here,im a bit far away for you and next litter will be american and jojo wont have pups by then.breeders online and epupz may be your best bet,good luck x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

mandym said:


> Thats a shame.the cavapoo from the previous litter was gorgeous!! There are only a small amount of hobby breeders on here,im a bit far away for you and next litter will be american and jojo wont have pups by then.breeders online and epupz may be your best bet,good luck x


Ahh Adam (HappyAd) I think he may have a litter planned next year .. just not sure when ..


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Who ever you choose and from where ever you choose, you will love your cockapoo. I wouldn't dismiss the big breeders, they do know their stuff. If it fits in with your timetable then go for it.

Just think, we'll have you at another Cockapoo meet, with your cockapoo puppy :whoo:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Tess, yes we thought we’d decided too... dope! 

Amanda, what made me question the decision was the way that Marcus tried to put on a brave face every time he told people that ‘we’d’ decided to get a Cavapoo rather than a Cockapoo. His best friend said, ‘I thought you had your heart set on a Cockapoo’ and Marcus was so quick to say that WE had made the decision together... so sweet but inevitably has made me feel very guilty!!! 

Sue, I would have loved one of JD’s pups but think their Jan-Mar batch are already spoken for, sob! 

Jojo, thank you for the support x 

Yes Dawn, at least we’re changing our mind NOW rather than later down the line...! I printed out the breeder list from Breeders Online today as I accidentally kept contacting the same people... not the most user-friendly layout (what’s that saying... ‘bad workman blames his tools'...?!) Anyway, where people haven’t specified Cocker type or timing I have made contact. Yet to hear anything concrete.

Thanks Clare... yes see above, Marcus did win me over. To be fair I don’t think he did it on purpose. Unless instead of reading the puppy book homework I gave him he’s been studying the cute puppy dog face on the front cover....

Laura, thank you for the good luck cheer! x

Mandy, thank you for the support x 

Julie... in light of a confusing situation your comment about coming to the next meet with pup has just made me VERY excited!!! In four to five months time I could be a fur-Mummy! :love-eyes:

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Not a problem  It's exciting! & I hope you find the pup you're both looking for  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

So, these are the people we've made contact with so far... 

Liza in Hertfordshire – she has a brown working girl who she's crossing with an apricot miniature Poodle. But we're 8th in line... 

Annie in Kent - brown working girl x White Miniature Poodle. Bitch not in season yet but hopes to have pups in March. 

Mick in Lincolnshire. Large brown working girl x Toy poodle (can't remember the colour). Girl should be coming into season in 3 to 4 weeks. 

Bob in Lancashire – Brown working girl x Miniature Poodle. Bob's girl is STUNNING. She's not in season yet. Green eyes to die for 

Not bad for an afternoon's work (yes, we're having a quiet period in the office...!)

Turi x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Turi said:


> Liza in Hertfordshire – she has a brown working girl who she's crossing with an apricot miniature Poodle. But we're 8th in line...


Ohhh wonder if the poodle is Flo and Remy's dad as Herts is quite near where Jasper is based


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a rollercoaster ride you and Marcus are having Turi! I'm quietly thrilled that you have gone back to the idea of a Cockapoo .......even though the pic you posted of the Cavapoo was gorgeous. I'm such a Cockapoo fan.

I know you have your heart set on a certain timing but it might be worth waiting just a couple more months for your ideal breeder/colour etc. Your dog will be with you for many years to come so what is another few months?

Anyway, happy searching! Looks like you're well on the case!

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd echo what Karen said - the right puppy will be well worth the wait  Good luck with your search


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I wonder if the chocolate bitch with Mick in Lincolnshire is Coco. This was a tall bitch who we didn't want to breed with so sold her to a local guy who bred top class border collies who wanted a cocker for his wife as a house pet ....he said! She was young and we believed him so sold her unspayed.....and have since seen her advertised on his website as ONE of his cockers breeding cockapoos. We learned a lesson then and always have bitches spayed now before we re-home them. However looking at his collies I'm sure she is being very well cared for. You live and learn in life.  J x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Turi said:


> Liza in Hertfordshire – she has a brown working girl who she's crossing with an apricot miniature Poodle. But we're 8th in line...
> 
> Turi x


This sounds so Royal,  Its probably how the rest of royal family feel.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Turi you are doing the hard work now by finding the right breder and puppy but trust me it will pay off ... you will get your perfect pup in the end ... stick with it ... 

There are some great breeders out there it sometimes just takes a while to find them, and the right one for you ...


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I think the whole puppy search process can be overwhelming.

There is so much more to consider these days as our life styles are more busy and of course people now understand that getting a puppy is not just deciding on breed but also the breeder and health tests etc......

It's only natural to challenge your own decisions- this is a big decision as a dog is for life and best to make sure you have no regrets.

Sometimes it may be good to take a step back and have a breather when you feel yourself torn.

At the end of the day Turi if you decide to go for a Cavapoo or Cockapoo you will be happy. They are very similar and it's not like you are choosing between a cockapoo and a lurcher for example.


Or better still get one of each- problem solved


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> I
> 
> Or better still get one of each- problem solved


now there's a thought...


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Turi rather you than me having to make that decision! It's such an important decision but you will make the right decision as the others have said. You've researched so long and hard that whatever puppy you end up with will be very lucky to have you guys as parents . Xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello all

I write from France where the keys are in the wrong place on the keyboard so this ,ay take a while (and therefore may be brief!)...!

Mandy, I wil enquire about the stud. That would be a nice coincidence!

Karen and Ali, perhaps you are right re timing though I am hopeful that at least one of the litters we found would be right for us...

Julia, your story is rather strange. I wonder why Mike wasn't upfront with you. Do you mind me asking why you didn4 want to breed from her (can't find the question mark!)

Shirley, Jojo and Shirley, thank you for the support.

Shirley and Claire, stop being so naughty with your tempting suggestions!

Turi x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Turi, hope that you're on holiday not business  We had Coco on probation ( as we do with all of our new girls) but we didn't gel with her character (she was very vocal and thick...bless her). She did have one litter with us that were very large and all black...not the most popular colour at the time. We advertised her as a pet I suppose Mick assumed we would not have sold her to him for breeding so he came 'undercover' .....this is not unusual behaviour in the dog breeding word sadly! J xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Julie. I imagine that is why he is breeding her with a toy Poodle... which makes his litter the least preferred option. I understand that the temperament of a Toy is quite different from a Miniature. Also it seems like he's working against nature somewhat breeding a large bitch with a small sire!

On a purely aesthetic note the bitch that Bob is using appeals the most ) she is simply stunning

Turi x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

oh and yes. I am on holiday! x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Enjoy your holiday Turi! x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Turi, hope that you're on holiday not business  We had Coco on probation ( as we do with all of our new girls) but we didn't gel with her character (she was very vocal and thick...bless her). She did have one litter with us that were very large and all black...not the most popular colour at the time. We advertised her as a pet I suppose Mick assumed we would not have sold her to him for breeding so he came 'undercover' .....this is not unusual behaviour in the dog breeding word sadly! J xx


If as you say put your bitches on "probation" I take it that is to test out the suitability prior to breeding?

What then made you still go ahead and decide to breed from her? when you assessed her as being very vocal and thick.

Just a bit confused that on one hand you are saying she wasn't right for you- yet you still bred from her- or does your probation period include breeding one litter to see?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

sounds like it was the 3 points that made her undesirable breeding bitch.
1, Loud
2,Thick
3. Threw a whole litter of undesirable blacks ( I love blacks)
Perhaps if she had produced a litter of a highly desirable colour then she may have gone on to have more litters???
Wellers breeder hasn't bred from his dam since his litter and I think its probably because she produced a litter of blacks too, I may be wrong but I know breeders like having more desirable colours, are blacks that much harder to sell?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> If as you say put your bitches on "probation" I take it that is to test out the suitability prior to breeding?
> 
> What then made you still go ahead and decide to breed from her? when you assessed her as being very vocal and thick.
> 
> Just a bit confused that on one hand you are saying she wasn't right for you- yet you still bred from her- or does your probation period include breeding one litter to see?


Like many other big breeders we started as a hobby breeder and remained so for years. We bought Coco very early on when we were a hobby breeder and still learning what was required. Having seen her litter we decided that they were not the direction that we wanted to produce. Today we have more of a insight and would probably not have bred a litter from her but we learned a lot from the experience. 

That early learning curve has lead us to refine what we breed to the type of Cockapoo we have here today. I hope that our learning continues as that's what makes it so interesting.



wellerfeller said:


> sounds like it was the 3 points that made her undesirable breeding bitch.
> 1, Loud
> 2,Thick
> 3. Threw a whole litter of undesirable blacks ( I love blacks)
> ...


1. 'Vocal' is different to 'loud', She loved the sound of her own grumblings but that would set off some of the other dogs.

2. She is very friendly but compared to the other working cockers not the sharpest. Her party trick was when called to run not just to you, but straight through you. Ouch!!

3. Colour - black is always in the minority when it comes to popularity. (My mother has a black Cockapoo bitch and absolutely loves her.) It's all personal preference but it makes no sense what so ever to produce puppies that are not going to easily find a forever home.

At that time we had an apricot stud mini poodle 'Pinot' (father of Rufus) who was large, he grew to 17" so we bred Coco to my friends petit stud mini poodle who stood 14" but her puppies were still large. So size had an input into the decision not to breed on with her too.

J xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

And yet there are a few hobby breeders in the Devon area who only seem to produce Blacks and browns because they use the services of Rupert, the well known Poodle stud :love-eyes:!  Although I love all coat colours and I am interested by the more unusual patterns I am drawn to the blacks and browns. Maybe there is a pattern here...first car-black mini, two black cats, black dog...no I think that's it!  I don't have any colour preferences for my next one...I am being patient (honest) and just admiring all the lovely puppies on here!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I watched a dog whisperer ( ceaser millan) the other week, high lighting the problem with trying to home black dogs. Many people apparently think they are unlucky, they just don't stand out to people and get over looked all the time.
I must admit when we were looking for a pup I wanted a pale apricot or something similar but Weller sort of fell in our lap so we had him of course.........now I am so glad, seeing how filthy they like to get, give me black any day!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Black is classy


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> And yet there are a few hobby breeders in the Devon area who only seem to produce Blacks and browns because they use the services of Rupert, the well known Poodle stud :love-eyes:!  Although I love all coat colours and I am interested by the more unusual patterns I am drawn to the blacks and browns. Maybe there is a pattern here...first car-black mini, two black cats, black dog...no I think that's it!  I don't have any colour preferences for my next one...I am being patient (honest) and just admiring all the lovely puppies on here!


 I'm drawn to black animals too.

Mind you I love all the cockapoo colours.

I mean look at my boy: black ( with silver hue  )and probably the curliest dude on here!!

So not many like black and not many like them curly as I know most prefer wavy- my poor boy has a double whammy.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> I'm drawn to black animals too.
> 
> Mind you I love all the cockapoo colours.
> 
> ...


He isn't a poor boy, he was made for his mummy!!!!!!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> He isn't a poor boy, he was made for his mummy!!!!!!!


Yes you are right there as I was the one who choose him 

But whilst his coat maybe not be everyones cup of tea you can't beat his character and he has a couple of fans on another cockapoo forum who just love my Monty ( and Milly) stories


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It is funny how I was bothered about colour when I started my search but now I actually don't mind. For me health, temperament and how they are raised comes before colour, although I would have to draw the line at pink if they exisited, but obviously blue and purple are fine!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> It is funny how I was bothered about colour when I started my search but now I actually don't mind. For me health, temperament and how they are raised comes before colour, although I would have to draw the line at pink if they exisited, but obviously blue and purple are fine!


Well you get blue poodles.

I was hoping Monty was a blue because then he would be the only one in JoJo's catalogue  but I think he either has the fading grey gene or silver????

Was hoping Janice would get back to me on it.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

you get many blue greyhounds and people love them its just they never turn out to be much good as racing dogs, lovely pets but not winners. They don't seem to have the competetive gene, more like come and play!!!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> So not many like black and not many like them curly as I know most prefer wavy- my poor boy has a double whammy.


Well Shirley, I like black because their coats are usually the most glossy ... I also like curly because, although slightly harder to maintain, curly coats are better for people with allergies! 

I like all the colours though ... I would be hard pushed to have a favourite!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

One of Daisy's buddies is a curly apricot boy, his coat is fab! I think it may go shaggier as it gets longer though.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I love the black coat and I specifically looked for one when I searched for Obi. I think the black coat is so underrated and because it doesn't photograph well other people don't realise how stunning it can be. 

I've always liked black, most of my wardrobe is black! I lived with lot's of Bichon Frise for many, many years (my Mum used to show and hobby breed) and there was no way I wanted a light coloured dog. I know how much maintenance that is. I know black dogs get as dirty as paler coated dogs but the difference is you can't see it! If i see dirt on my kids or my dog I get stressed until it's cleaned away (I know I'm weird!) and I would be bathing a pale coat dog every day!!  I also don't like seeing the tear staining which is very hard to avoid.

Black and shiny :love-eyes:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I have three cats; Bluebell who, as the name suggests, is a blue Burmese; Zulu who is a brown spotted Bengal and Elmo who is black and half Siamese. His coat is the glossiest of the three and without a doubt looks the healthiest. 

We would like an apricot or brown simply for variety but like most people temperament is the most important thing and so if we fell in love with a black dog we wouldn't discount it because of its colour. 

I agree that sometimes the more varied colours photograph better but in the fur I realised photos aren't a true reflection of the blacks' appearance - Wellar and Obi, for example are so sleek and like Jojo said very classy 

Turi x

x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah thanks for Weller's compliment, he is better in the flesh than photos


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes Obi, Weller and Oakley for example are lovely and glossy.

Monty is more Matt black due to his silver hue.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He is the George Clooney of the cockerpoo world


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

as you all know I have paws crossed that Oakley will fade .. I would love a Silver coat too ... if he fades .. I will have a Black, Brown and Silver Cockapoo all in one .. great for the catalogue   

Romeo (Janice) said her Romeo faded at approx 18 months .. Oakley's dad faded Choc then had some silver in his coat ... not sure what he looks like now :S


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> as you all know I have paws crossed that Oakley will fade .. I would love a Silver coat too ... if he fades .. I will have a Black, Brown and Silver Cockapoo all in one .. great for the catalogue
> 
> Romeo (Janice) said her Romeo faded at approx 18 months .. Oakley's dad faded Choc then had some silver in his coat ... not sure what he looks like now :S


Yes it was around 18 months we noticed Monty had silver/grey bits.

But at the moment haven't noticed it getting any stronger. 

Although I was looking at a picture of him when he was about 22 months ( I was a wicked mummy and put him in pony tails) and noticed brown- but not sure now ??? or could it just be the light the day it was taken?? ( yes his moustache is still brown)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Monty ... he has got some fading going on by the sounds of it .. maybe not a full fade ... as he is 4 years old now .. but somewhere in his background he may have a fading gene... a black coat may have a few random white or choc hairs but wont fade as such .... at 18 months without something being in the genes .. hey I am no expert ... but this would be my take on lovely Monty ...xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love the bunches by the way .. I did put a top knot in Oakley once .. just to worry my hubby .. said I was going to buy Oakley hair accessories  it didn't go down too well ... 

I will be knitting 'Shirley' style cockapoo scarfs .. if I get time .... great idea  I think that will be their Xmas gifts from mummy xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Love the bunches by the way .. I did put a top knot in Oakley once .. just to worry my hubby .. said I was going to buy Oakley hair accessories  it didn't go down too well ...
> 
> I will be knitting 'Shirley' style cockapoo scarfs .. if I get time .... great idea  I think that will be their Xmas gifts from mummy xxx


My sister knitted them for me.

She was bored so for fun I asked her to knit Monty a scarf but must have the pom poms. Then I asked her to knit bootees as he chews his paws and he used to sleep on our bed so we tried putting them on him at night rather then hearing the slurping noise all night or waking up to puddles of drool!!!

But he nows sleeps with Milly downstairs.

Then my sister knitted Milly as scarf as a surprise- got it in the post.

I only put it them on last winter with t-shirts for them to play in the garden rather than their normal coats.

Milly kept trying to pull Monty's off and the pom- poms.

She couldn't give a stuff- but JoJo - Monty loves all the fuss  he just sits there and lets you do it and you can just feel he likes it.

It like when he wears his coat he does what I call a poodle prance when out walking.

So yes happy knitting and want to see the pics of the dogs in them too


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I will have a go .. if I get time .. I do have a puppy coming soon so I am expecting to be busier than usual ... nice busy though ... I will share pics with you all, even if the knitting is a bit dodgy ... just to prove how cockapoo crazy I am


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello all

So, we have found three hobby breeders who, on paper, sound ideal. 

*Annie in Kent*
Her brown bitch is due in season and will be mated with her white PRA tested Miniature Poodle

*Bob in Lancashire *
His brown bitch is due in season in three weeks and will be mated with his apricot PRA tested Miniature Poodle

*Liza in Hertfordshire*
Her brown bitch is due in season and will be mated with her apricot PRA tested Miniature Poodle.

I presume with these three colour combinations that there would be either a brown or a paler pup as per our preference! 

We have asked to be kept in the loop about all three and of course there is the Cavapoo litter that is in the process of being conceived (ahem ahem!)

We've decided now that we have some options to take a breather from making the final decision and will return to it in a few weeks. Now to concentrate on moving house...

Thank you for all your advise, much appreciated!

Turi x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan Turi!  Good luck with the house move. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All sounds good Turi  

Happy House Move xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Hello all
> So, we have found three hobby breeders who, on paper, sound ideal.
> *Annie in Kent*
> Her brown bitch is due in season and will be mated with her white PRA tested Miniature Poodle
> ...


 
It largely depends on what genes the parents carry - check if the breeders can show you photos from a previous litter.

White or Black Poodles can come from the same litter - with no chocolate carried - so to a brown bitch could produce all blacks. Chocolate Cockers often come from mixed litters of Chocolate and Black - so breeding to the Apricot Stud sounds the more likely to produce Chocolate and Apricot puppies.

If one of the studs has a dominant "parti" gene - that could throw a full mix of colours (check black Molly's litter to Ziggy from the Summer - where all 10 were different).

Good Luck with your search xx

Stephen x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Good idea Turi- have a breather - you have your plan of action. 

White mini poodle- now that's a rare sight these days- don't really see them about.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for the advise Stephen. I'll ask the breeders about colours carried if known. 

As for the moving house... they say it's one of the most stressful things in life. They were right 

Turi x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all

A little update our end. We have decided (for the FINAL time!) to get a Cockapoo .

Because I'd been keeping in touch with the Cavapoo breeder all the way through her bitch's season and mating I knew that the only way I'd be able to move forward with our decision with no doubts was to email her and tell her to remove us from her list. 

I spent AGES composing an email - I hate to think of her frustration of us having wasted her time. Anyway, I asked Marcus (who, whilst watching X Factor, has had a few (ahem ahem) glasses of wine to help me compose the email. He tapped away for a few minutes and returned the computer to me with this: 

_"We have decided we don't want a Cavapoo. We want to buy a pet rhino instead because it has a horn and a dog doesn't. Also it's from Africa and we feel it's important to give other countries and nations a chance. I went to Africa once and had a lovely time. Victoria has been to South Africa too but I don't think she has ever seen a rhino before.

The Rhino will be so good with us especially as a guard pet. Also we won't have to worry about the 4 week period of having to carry the dog around outside because the rhino will be too big to carry!

Kind regards

Victoria and Marcus"_

Thank goodness I snatched the laptop from him before he had a chance to do any further damage! Me thinks someone is getting a little fed up with my indecisiveness...

Anyway, thought you'd be interested to hear our FINAL FINAL FINAL choice!!! 

Turi x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't know.....maybe you should consider the rhino- it would be a talking point!!!
You'd have been mad not to get a Cockapoo- they're the winners every time!!

Pip X


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Good to hear that you've made a final decision 
So what colour/***/breed type are you thinking?
& have you been looking at any breeders imparticular...?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ha! Knew we'd get you back in the end!! Lol. 

What an amazing choice you just made. Congratulations! .......back to your spreadsheet to find a breeder then. 

Karen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I like Marcus's sense of humour!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes Pip, a rhino _would _be very exciting... but not sure if it'll be the best way to get on our new neighbours' good side! 

Laura, we're looking to get a Working Cocker x Miniature Poodle. I'd love a boy - I don't know why. Whenever I think about saying 'well done' to the dog it's 'good BOY' that's on the tip of my tongue... and we've thought of so many more boys names than girls. We like the blondes, the apricots and the browns. I'm a sucker for green eyes but I think I'm being overly selective there. 

Karen, I think you predicted well - you've all been very impatient regarding my fretting. God knows what I'll be like when I actually get the thing home! 

Re breeders we have the three I mentioned earlier in this post: 

_"Liza in Hertfordshire – she has a brown working girl who she's crossing with an apricot miniature Poodle. But we're 8th in line... 

Annie in Kent - brown working girl x White Miniature Poodle. Bitch not in season yet but hopes to have pups ready in March. 

Bob in Lancashire – Brown working girl x Miniature Poodle. Bob's girl is STUNNING. She should be in season in two weeks. Green eyes to die for "_

Sarah, I like Marcus' sense of humour too, just as well really given we're about to buy our first home together 

If anyone else hears any news regarding a Working Cocker x Miniature Poodle litter, let me know! We're hoping for Feb, Mar or Apr but could accommodate late Jan. 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Good luck with finding your perfect pup


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

you should've sent the e mail!!!! That was funny, I guess rhino's would be good for allergies too?!?! xx


----------

